# I am Heading to Texas



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Well we have finally all(Rocky, Vicki and I) made a decision to be at the show out there in Februrary. We will have a 10X10 booth I will just be showing my cases of thread art so folks can see what can be accomplished with thread, and I am sure Rocky will have some fish related Items too. I know a commitment to travel this kind of distance is not one taken lightly but I would love to see as many people as possible help support our southern this venture. Believe me after 3 years of promoting a show here in the West I know the amount of work required to put one together. Soooo better get some fishing figured out cause I will likely stay a few days for just that purpose and in the past many have offered to help me get a line wet. Somebody needs to clue me into the types of rods and tackle I need to chuck in the back of the truck. Look for a Convoy from the west. I am really looking forward to meeting people, making new friends, wetting a line, fishing some new bodies of water and maybe wetting my whistle. I can smell a Texas Style BBQ right now.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

The BBQ is already taken care of. I will do my best to put you on some redfish. We do have cold beer, even some you can't get in California. The tuna fishing is great in February out of Venice, La. but that would mean about 6 more hours of driving. You just get here and let us take care of you.
The Texas Custom Rod Builders Show is going to be the biggest thing ever for rodbuilding. At least in the south. All of you people down here in Texas need to put it on your calenders. February 17th and 18th, 2012 at the Lake Jackson Civic Center in Lake Jackson, Texas. General admission will be $5 and there will be door prizes through out both days. All proceeds will go to Rods For Soldiers and the charities of the Custom Rod Builders Guild. Come have some fun, meet some of the best rod builders in the World, and see some truly works of art.
Pat


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gonna be great to have you there Doc and see your old hide again


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Doc it'll be a honor to finally meet ya!


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Pack a BIG bag - you might not want to leave

Let me be the 1st to say "Welcome to the Great State of Texas Doc" - even if its a few months away


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

I know this is a little off topic, but is there a website for the rod builders expo in feb. that I can take a look at? I am really interested in going!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

txslamonice said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but is there a website for the rod builders expo in feb. that I can take a look at? I am really interested in going!


You can go to www.rodbuilder.co.uk for more info. 
Pat


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Doc its gona be a real pleasure meeting ya , i respect your talent as well as the others out there that build these things we call fishing rods that should be framed and hung on the wall to look at and not fished .

we'll be seeing ya there.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Are there going to be rod building supplies for sale there?? Or is this just a demo/meet and greet sort of thing? I need to know if I need to save up some money:cheers:


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

txslamonice said:


> Are there going to be rod building supplies for sale there?? Or is this just a demo/meet and greet sort of thing? I need to know if I need to save up some money:cheers:


There will be vendors there


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

txslamonice said:


> Are there going to be rod building supplies for sale there?? Or is this just a demo/meet and greet sort of thing? I need to know if I need to save up some money:cheers:


I expect some really good deals. There will be a lot of suppliers there.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Christmas in February!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Terry my friend if you aint there I am coming to your house to get ya. LOL I am really looking forward to spending some fun time in TX


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there going to be a venders list??


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like alot o fun can't wait!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Honorary Texans*

Doc, and my Texas friends,
Miss Mary and I will be there if possible. Afterall we are Honary Texans. Hope the show is a great success!
Ron and Mary


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That would be awesome Ron. I alway like hangin with you and your wonderful wife.\


----------



## Didimo (Oct 17, 2011)

patfatdaddy said:


> I expect some really good deals. There will be a lot of suppliers there.


It would be nice for those of us who need to make travel plans to know who those suppliers are. Please provide a list. Thanks.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Terry my friend if you aint there I am coming to your house to get ya. LOL I am really looking forward to spending some fun time in TX


Hey Terry!


----------



## Didimo (Oct 17, 2011)

Never mind.


----------

